# Work at a hospital, found this in engineering



## Capziellis (Mar 13, 2016)

Anyone know what all this is for? I've seen it a handful of times and it looks like it's from the 70's or so, I'd guess


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Capziellis said:


> Anyone know what all this is for? I've seen it a handful of times and it looks like it's from the 70's or so, I'd guess


What do the labels say?


----------



## Bslusser73 (Jan 17, 2016)

Old style nurse call panel .


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

xxxx


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Capziellis said:


> Anyone know what all this is for? I've seen it a handful of times and it looks like it's from the 70's or so, I'd guess




Put one in a Nursing Home in the early 80's .




Don


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Looks like a door alarm panel. Is that bottom row a row of toggle switches?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> Looks like a door alarm panel. Is that bottom row a row of toggle switches?


I agree, especially since the OP mentioned it was found in the engineering area..don't think a nurse call station would be there...

Since hospitals have had electrically actuated doors to operating rooms and secure areas for decades, it makes sense...

There are also some "Sonalert" buzzers on the left side...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mxslick said:


> I agree, especially since the OP mentioned it was found in the engineering area..don't think a nurse call station would be there... Since hospitals have had electrically actuated doors to operating rooms and secure areas for decades, it makes sense... There are also some "Sonalert" buzzers on the left side...


We had similar set ups in the hospital I worked in, 1960's vintage.
We had a hard wired master board for everything in the 15 story building. We also had a few smaller home made ones for the newer gear, pump alarms, floats, run timers, that would feed back to them. 
That's why I asked what the tags said. The OP must have run off.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> Looks like a door alarm panel. Is that bottom row a row of toggle switches?


Looks like toggles. I would guess that a light would come one, latch a relay for the buzzer and the toggle killed the sound for each light. Old school relay logic.


----------

